# Memorial day weekend ...



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

any of you guys fishin memorial day weekend ? I'll be at Saltfork. Should be a good bite with the warming weather....:B


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'l be out somewhere.....May even head out on the big pond...never know. Tight Lines!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'll be at WB two or three times this weekend.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I've caught fish at WB right in the middle of all the chaos of powerboaters and jetskiers. It can get pretty crazy out there. I like to fish the west end quite a bit. I've seen some huge fish over there... good luck.. I hopin to get over there for our tournament in July


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I have to work all weekend including Monday, but I do have Tuesday off and plan on hitting Alum.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Guy. I found out I have to work over Friday morning and then another shift (my Saturday) Friday night. Niece graduated from law school and her party is Saturday night so it looks like Sunday morning I hope. lol


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

to Eagle River, WI.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

i will hit the branch tomorrow and pyma tue, wed...i never fish the big holiday weekends..


----------



## thekingz16 (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah tomorrow my pop and i are heading up to clear fork. hopefully there will be some luck! good luck to all you guys as well!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Steve, The Branch is a personal favorite of mine .... Here is one I got back in Silver Creek yeas back




MadMac said:


> Thanks Guy. I found out I have to work over Friday morning and then another shift (my Saturday) Friday night. Niece graduated from law school and her party is Saturday night so it looks like Sunday morning I hope. lol


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yahoooo! The girlfriend and I are going to Leesville for 2 days of fishing!
I will be throwing the kitchen sink at those Lunges! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I know !! I'm pumped !


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice fish Guy. Did you get it at night or dusk and it got dark by the time you got the pic? I'm too tired to be pumped right now but Sunday morning will be a different story.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am hoping for Monday morning on Alum or Cleafork. Should be a good bite this weekend. I wish I could go tomorrow all day.

CG


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

just got done at the branch and got skunked..main lake is 59. west en d is stained but not too bad, did not fish over there. marked alot of bait and fish back in silver creek but couldn not get nuthin to eat...


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Clear Fork In the morning.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Leesville in the morning.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Headed to Arthur in the morning with my wife. Going to try for some cats in the morning, then troll for some skis when things heat up.....just before the storm front coming in....Will report back Mon. night. Good Luck all!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

4 45
HEADED TO SALTFORK GOOD LUCK TO ALL TODAY. hERES 50 INCHES TO EVERYONE >{{{{{{{}]['>


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Skunked at WB 6AM til noon. Not too many skiers/jetskis, got very windy though with a thunderstorm at about 8. Tried casting and trolling. Mostly shallow.

Brian


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

No fish for me again at Clearfork today. My uncle caught a 20" LM and had a mid 30's ski follow through the figure 8 but wouldnt eat it?

It was a nice day out on the lake. 

CG


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I got out Sunday from 0800 to 1300 @ WB. Had one pull back but no fish. Man did it feel good to be out. Woke up this morning to the sound of thunder and decided to rest up for the long work week coming.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

We got skunked at Leesville saturday. One fish in the low 30's followed and kind of nipped at a homemade jerkbait and that was it. Didn't get to fish too long due to the trolling motor battery not holding a charge anymore.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Well I fished Saturday and had 1 rip. fished Cabin Bay to past SF Marina.... So I'm figuring Sunday and Monday will be better with the rising temps.... 

Well once again the forces were alining against me.. on the way to launch my fuel pump went out on my van Sunday morning so the van was towed to my mechanic but AAA wouldn't tow my boat. Now, this year I added AA RV plus because in the advertisments and renew letters it said this was covered . But the tow company said it wasn't ( and it was like $2 a mile for the boat tow + $35 hookup )...

so I had to impose on a good friend ( in the middle of his memorial day weekend ) to rescue me and my boat and haul us back to Brunswick so I could drop off the boat and get another vehicle so I can get back to Saltfork and pick up my woman and the rest of my camping gear... just my luck sometimes ... I'm glad and fortunate to have someone to come help me out of a jam. The cost alone on the fuel pump is $450


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Got this little guy at Leesville on Sat. 36"... Man! I thought he was bigger! 
He hit a Bagley Monster Shad trolling in probably around 10 FOW.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

well alright...! somebody got sumpthin...! yeah weather just wasnt stable enough and now today its cold again. if the forecast holds{doubt it} we should have three stable days in a row thurs to sat. maybe by the weekend they will be moving..im gonna hit pyma sometime this week.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

esox62,
I may be going to Pymo too... gotta get used to running with a new planer board for next weekends trip to St. Clair... Good fishing!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice Job MuskieMan35!!!!

If you're going to go fishing with me, you'll just have to leave the Browns shirt at home!


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

HAAAAAAAAAA ShutUpNFish!
Do I smell a Squeeeeeeler fan? 
C'mon man?? Your a muskie fisherman- that browns shirt's my new good luck charm!
hey, at least we can finally challenge for the division! (i hope!)


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL! Okay Okay, I'll let you wear the Browns T-shirt on my boat since I can relate to the good luck charm thing. I have several sweatshirts that my wife has been trying to throw away for years!. BUT - You have to wear a Steeler sweatshirt, I lend you, over it!!!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

A buddy and I fished all weekend at C-Fork. Friday evening while casting over the weeds I caught one largemouth on a glide bait and lost a ski after she threw the lure while doing some aerobatics. Sat & Sun were pretty miserable - one fish rolled & missed a bait and a couple of other lazy follows. We salvaged the weekend with this 35" ski Monday morning. 



The weather on Monday deffinetly turned things around. Even though we only boated one, we had several other follows and near misses. Hopefully the weather is more favorable next weekend.

Later,
Bite-Me


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bite-Me,
Nice fish man- sounds like you had good action too!
So where's your BROWNS shirt?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

ShutUpNFish said:


> LOL! Okay Okay, I'll let you wear the Browns T-shirt on my boat since I can relate to the good luck charm thing. I have several sweatshirts that my wife has been trying to throw away for years!. BUT - You have to wear a Steeler sweatshirt, I lend you, over it!!!


No way would I EVER do that!! 

Good job 35. I love the shirt.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

ShutupNFish,
After much thought and deliberation with my friends, family & girlfriend...
I've decided that its impossbile for me to wear a steelers emblem of any sort... C'mon? It'd be like Luke Skywalker playing cards with his Pop!? 
Its OK, my gym partner is a Michigan fan and we get along just fine....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Would you at least settle for wearing a Penguins sweatshirt over your lucky Browns T???? 

I think the fish are going to be ON too this weekend!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Went to Salt Fork on Monday alot of trolling and landed my P.B. Just the erong species of fish. I had never seen a flathead till this year now i have 2 of them to my credit I new this was a big fish and played it like it was the musky I have been after since I cought my first one.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah we get those trolling once in awhile.. up to 40#


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I finally got my first of the year on Monday at Leesville. 

It was only in the low 30's, but it made a spectacular appearance by smashing a Stogie Jerk and clearing the water in the process. 

The water at Leesville is in the mid-60's and clear, but there are not a lot of weeds yet.

Has West Branch's water cleared up yet? The last time I was there it was still a bit stained.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I got my first of the year on monday too! I was at Clearfork and got the 37.5"r on a 4 1/2" homemade perch crankbait. VC1111: thanks for all the lure making tutorials on the other forum. That really helps people just getting started making lures. I'll post a picture of the lure when I figure out how to post a pic w/o having a personal web-site, URL, etc???


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought West Branch was always stained? Seriously- I've been there 4 times and everytime it seems cloudy.... darned jet skiers!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I know, stained is a relative term. I was talking about the winter color that had yet to fade from the water the last time I was there. It seems it takes a certain temp to get that stuff to clear up and give the lake its natural color/clarity...until the pleasure boaters blow it up to that nice coffee with cream brownish color. 

****, congratulations in hanging one with your perch pattern. Looking forward to seeing a picture of it and the bait too.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I remember when WB use to clear up.... Blue and Chrome and Black and Chrome were hot


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Mongo cold front in northern WI. 2 nights of sub-freezing temps followed by bluebird days. Water temps in the mid to high 50's - reaching almost 62 late in the afternoons.

A couple of real lazy follows on slowly twitched crankbaits. No hitters. Guide caught a really determined 30" (We decided that he had missed the spawn & had lots of nervous energy to burn) & a dandy smallie.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

It was sprinkling at sunset and turned dark when it hit back in Silver Creek. Firetiger legend perch bait in August... 




MadMac said:


> Nice fish Guy. Did you get it at night or dusk and it got dark by the time you got the pic? I'm too tired to be pumped right now but Sunday morning will be a different story.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Sounds like you remember it like it was yesterday. lol That's what's great about muskie fishing.


----------

